# Health Insurance



## Ilz (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi there,

My partner and I will be going to Canada mid June sometime. We are coming on the IEC program and need health insurance for our entire stay. Our visa is for two years, and it seems you can only get insurance for one year only. We are planning on settling into Calgary. So my questions are:

Do we need health insurance for Canada or Calgary specific?
Which private health insurance agencies are recommended? 
Are we covered by Medicare or is that for citizens only?


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Ilz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My partner and I will be going to Canada mid June sometime. We are coming on the IEC program and need health insurance for our entire stay. Our visa is for two years, and it seems you can only get insurance for one year only. We are planning on settling into Calgary. So my questions are:
> 
> ...


You only need it for the first 12 months, and generally.. the border staff do not even ask to see proof of it from aussies.

But just in case you get one having a bad day, here are some articles specific to aussies that i found usefull.

http://canaussie.com/articles/work-permits-a-getting-to-canada/travel-insurance|
Travel Insurance » Invading Canada

here is some threads aswell

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...ance-iec-visa.html?highlight=health+insurance
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...-working-visa.html?highlight=health+insurance
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...lth-insurance.html?highlight=health+insurance
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...udetns-canada.html?highlight=health+insurance


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

No, you are not entitled to public health care while here on an IEC visa.

If you are looking for a place to buy your insurance, try TIC:
TIC Travel Insurance Coordinators Ltd. - Welcome to TIC Travel Insurance


----------

